# Έκθλιψη σε λόγια κείμενα



## unique (Apr 6, 2011)

Οι κανόνες της έκθλιψης ισχύουν απαρέγκλιτα και σε λόγια κείμενα;


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2011)

Σε δοκίμιο αποφεύγω κάθε έκθλιψη και αφαίρεση του προφορικού λόγου, εκτός από το *γι’ αυτό*. Λίγο να χαλαρώσει το ύφος, αρχίζουν τα *σ’* και τα _*απ’*_. Βεβαίως, ισχύουν οι λόγιες εκθλίψεις, π.χ. _καθ’ όλα_.


----------



## sarant (Apr 6, 2011)

Εγώ εκθλίβω μόνο το γι' αυτό και το απ' ό,τι (σε λόγια κείμενα, εννοείται).


----------



## Themis (Apr 6, 2011)

Πολύ (ως) αδιάλλακτοι εμφανίζεστε, αλλά συμφωνώ με την κεντρική ιδέα. Θα έλεγα μόνο πως ούτε τα λόγια κείμενα είναι απρόσβλητα από τη χασμωδία, άρα ποτέ μη λες ποτέ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2011)

Themis said:


> Θα έλεγα μόνο πως ούτε τα λόγια κείμενα είναι απρόσβλητα από τη χασμωδία, άρα ποτέ μη λες ποτέ.


Μα δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα. Οι ίδιες χασμωδίες κυκλοφορούν σε όλα τα κείμενα. Απλώς τα δοκίμια δεν κρίνουν απαραίτητο να δείξουν πώς θα διαβαστούν φωναχτά. Δες εδώ τη σελίδα 501 του Τριανταφυλλίδη: και _για αυτό_ και _γι' αυτό_.


----------



## Themis (Apr 6, 2011)

Μα εκεί ακριβώς φαίνεται το πρόβλημα. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση (Για αυτό έγραφα...) μπορεί κανείς κάλλιστα να καταλάβει: για το θέμα αυτό έγραφα... Αν έλεγε "Γι' αυτό έγραφα...", η πρώτη σκέψη θα πήγαινε σε άλλη ερμηνεία. Το νόημα είναι άρχοντας, και τη νοηματική σαφήνεια την επιδιώκουμε με όσα μέσα έχουμε στη διάθεσή μας, ενίοτε και με αλλαγή της διατύπωσης σε σχέση με εκείνο που μας έρχεται πιο φυσικά, δηλαδή πιο προφορικά, να γράψουμε.

Μετά υπάρχει βέβαια το θέμα που θίγεις λέγοντας ότι "τα δοκίμια δεν κρίνουν απαραίτητο να δείξουν πώς θα διαβαστούν φωναχτά". Φαίνεται αυταπόδεικτο, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν είναι. Όταν διαβάζουμε το λέμε κιόλας από μέσα μας, περισσότερο ή λιγότερο. Όσα δοκίμια δεν νοιάζονται, κακό του κεφαλιού τους κάνουν. Το ρυθμό, τη ροή, τη χρειάζεται και το δοκίμιο, που είναι κι αυτό γραπτός μεν, λόγος δε. Εκτός αν μιλάμε για μανατζερίστικα βέβαια.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2011)

Με την πρώτη παράγραφο συμφωνώ απολύτως, γι' αυτό άλλωστε επεσήμανα τη συγκεκριμένη σελίδα.

Με τη δεύτερη, όχι — γιατί ο καθένας μας διαβάζει, εκφέρει, ενώνει, τρώει, τονίζει ενίοτε, με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Όχι μόνο σε δοκίμιο, αλλά και σε περιγραφές, προτιμώ να τηρώ συμβάσεις: τα _δεν_ και τα _σαν_ παντού, _τον_ Γιώργο, _τον_ δεύτερο δρόμο, όλα αυτά που βοηθούν την ανάγνωση και το νόημα. Και άμα έρθει διάλογος, εκεί αλλάζει ο ουρανός. _Δε θέλω, σα φίδι, το Γιώργο, το δεύτερο δρόμο, απ' την άλλη_ — όλα τα προφορικά στοιχεία που υποτίθεται ότι χρησιμοποιεί ο συγκεκριμένος ομιλητής. Όλα με τις εξαιρέσεις τους, αλλά με αυτά έχω βρει τη βολή μου.


----------



## Themis (Apr 7, 2011)

Νίκελ, μια που συμφώνησες απολύτως με την πρώτη παράγραφό μου, θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ απολύτως με τη δεύτερη παράγραφό σου. :) Ουδέποτε έκοψα το νι (άλλο τι έκαναν οι επιμελητές), όχι μόνο στο δεν και στο σαν, αλλά ούτε στο αρσενικό άρθρο. Και στη γραπτή παράσταση του προφορικού λόγου κόβω σαφώς λιγότερα νι από σένα. Εγώ όμως όλα αυτά τα βάζω στο κεφάλαιο "Διαφορές γραπτού και προφορικού λόγου". Το ζήτημα του ρυθμού, της ροής του γραπτού λόγου δεν νομίζω ότι είναι χρήσιμο να ταυτίζεται με τέτοια θέματα. Αυτό φαίνεται χαρακτηριστικά στον μακροπερίοδο λόγο που δεν μπορούμε ή δεν κρίνουμε σκόπιμο να τον διασπάσουμε. Δεν μπορούμε π.χ. να έχουμε ένα υδροκέφαλο ονοματικό σύνολο πέντε γραμμών (υποκείμενο, προσδιορισμούς επί προσδιορισμών, παρένθεση, καλολογικά στοιχεία κτλ.) και ύστερα να έχουμε ένα ρήμα με στρινγκάκι και τελεία.

Νομίζω ότι η αβίαστη ροή του λόγου έχει εν πολλοίς να κάνει με δύο στοιχεία που είναι άρρηκτα συνδεδεμένα, που το ένα δεν αποδίδει χωρίς το άλλο και που συχνά είναι δύσκολο να τα ξεχωρίσει κανείς. Το πρώτο είναι η εναργής ακολουθία νοημάτων, και δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να επεκταθώ, εκτός ίσως για να τονίσω και πάλι την κεφαλαιώδη σημασία της στίξης. Το δεύτερο είναι κάτι που δεν έχω δει ποτέ να διατυπώνεται ρητά και που θα έτεινα να αποκαλέσω βαρυτική ισορροπία του εκφερόμενου λόγου. Ξεκινάω με παράδειγμα: όταν πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ιεραρχήσω δύο αναφορικές προτάσεις, η λύση by default είναι να εισάγεται η πρώτη με οποίος-α-ο και η δεύτερη με που. Αφενός, αφού κρίνουμε ότι χρειαζόμαστε την ιεράρχηση, είναι άτοπο να την κάνουμε κιμά εισάγοντας και τις δύο αναφορικές με το ίδιο. Αφετέρου, οι συλλαβές είναι η σάρκα των λέξεων, και πώς θα μπορούσαμε νε εισαγάγουμε την ιεραρχικά ανώτερη αναφορική με το ελλιποβαρές που; Η περίοδος είναι μια ολότητα, θέλει την ισορροπία της και τον κυματισμό της και δεν μπορεί να είναι μια αδιατάρακτη ευθεία, γιατί η εναργής ακολουθία των νοημάτων απαιτεί αντίστοιχες εξάρσεις στα κομβικά σημεία της ιεράρχησής τους και ταπεινώσεις στα ιεραρχικώς κατώτερα παρένθετα στοιχεία. Σαν τον γήινο φλοιό, για να μας καταλαβαίνουν και οι θετικοί πολυεπιστήμονες :inno: : ωκεάνιες τάφροι απ' τη μια, οροσειρές απ' την άλλη. Οργανωμένο ανάγλυφο, για να μπορεί ο αναγνώστης να το διατρέχει χωρίς να χρειάζεται να οργανωθεί.

Το πρακτικό ζήτημα είναι βέβαια πώς τα κρίνουμε όλα αυτά, όταν βρισκόμαστε κάτω απ' τη δαμόκλεια σπάθη της παραγωγικότητας (πρβλ. η Ολ στη Σλοβενία). Δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό να πούμε ότι θα κάνουμε αναλύσεις. Όχι. Απλώς το ακούμε (κατ' άλλους _την_ ακούμε). Είναι αυτό που λέμε "τσουλάει" ή όχι. Υπάρχουν βέβαια μεγάλα περιθώρια υποκειμενικής κρίσης, δεν πρόκειται να έχουν όλοι την ίδια γνώμη, αλλά ο καθένας το κρίνει και _οφείλει_ να το κρίνει. Ιδού λοιπόν γιατί δεν συμφωνώ με τα περί αμεριμνησίας του δοκιμίου για την εκφορά του.

Φυσικά, τα πράγματα δεν ονοματίζονται από όλους το ίδιο. Καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί με τα ίδια λόγια να εννοούμε διαφορετικά πράγματα, αν δεν έχουμε φροντίσει να εναρμονίσουμε την ορολογία μας. Αν όμως υπάρχει κάποια διαφωνία _επί της ουσίας_, πολύ θα με ενδιέφερε να την ακούσω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2011)

Όχι μόνο δεν διαφωνούμε, αλλά, όταν περνάς σε λεπτομέρειες όπως την ιεραρχία στις αναφορικές, δείχνεις ότι συμφωνούμε και σε λεπτομέρειες. Νομίζω ότι έγινε κάποια παρερμηνεία εκεί που έλεγα ότι «τα δοκίμια δεν κρίνουν απαραίτητο να δείξουν πώς θα διαβαστούν φωναχτά». Η έμφαση είναι στο «να δείξουν». Όταν κοιτάμε ένα κείμενο, πώς καταλαβαίνουμε ότι προορίζεται για μεγαλόφωνη ανάγνωση.

Δεν είναι τα κόμματα, για παράδειγμα. Γιατί τα σωστά κόμματα είναι απαραίτητα για το σωστό νόημα, η σωστή στίξη είναι οι αρμοί για την αρχιτεκτονική του λόγου. (Θεωρώ αστείο, νομίζω το έχω γράψει κι αλλού, να προετοιμάζουν κάποιοι κείμενο για εκφώνηση και να κάθονται να του προσθέτουν κόμματα για πρόσθετα σημεία παύσης!)

Ένα από τα στοιχεία που μου λέει ότι το κείμενο πάει να μου επιβάλει κάτι είναι οι πολλές απόστροφοι. Αν δεν βλέπω ότι ανήκουν σε διάλογο, όπως κι αν σημαίνεται αυτός, φρικάρω. Όμως αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο που να ανήκει στην ίδια κατηγορία. (Δεν θα ήθελα να ρίξω το επίπεδο της συζήτησης στα πολλά θαυμαστικά ή τα πολλά εισαγωγικά, που θυμίζουν τιτλατζήδες.)

Αυτή η κουβέντα με οδηγεί αλλού. Περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον έχει πια η εικόνα που δίνουν τα κείμενα στο διαδίκτυο. Όπου ο καθένας μπορεί να συνθέσει δημόσιο κείμενο. Όχι απλώς να συντάξει — να συνθέσει. Με φατσούλες, με χρωματικές σημάνσεις, με συνδέσμους, με μουσικές — και βάλε άλλα τόσα μεθαύριο. Αναλωνόμαστε να συζητάμε πόση απόστροφο να βάλουμε στο κείμενο, μη χαλάσει η μανέστρα, και εδώ δίπλα στη αρχιτεκτονική του κειμένου πρέπει να κοιτάμε πια και το ντεκόρ.


----------



## unique (Apr 7, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ σας!


----------



## Marinos (Apr 7, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει τη συζήτηση, αλλά στον εαυτό μου παρατηρώ ότι, έχοντας γράψει τον τελευταίο χρόνο πάρα πολύ στο διαδίκτυο, τώρα πια δυσκολεύομαι κάπως να γράψω σε «σοβαρό» ύφος στα ελληνικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2011)

Themis said:


> Σαν τον γήινο φλοιό, για να μας καταλαβαίνουν και οι θετικοί πολυεπιστήμονες :inno: : ωκεάνιες τάφροι απ' τη μια, οροσειρές απ' την άλλη. Οργανωμένο ανάγλυφο, για να μπορεί ο αναγνώστης να το διατρέχει χωρίς να χρειάζεται να οργανωθεί.



Χρήσιμο πράγμα η διεπιστημονικότητα. Ζόρικο πράγμα ο γήινος φλοιός.
Δύσκολες και οι πλάκες του, τεκτονικές και όχι μόνο :inno:.

Ακολουθούν χίλιες λέξεις:


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χρήσιμο πράγμα η διεπιστημονικότητα. Ζόρικο πράγμα ο γήινος φλοιός. Δύσκολες και οι πλάκες του, τεκτονικές και όχι μόνο :inno:. Ακολουθούν χίλιες λέξεις:



Α θαυμάσια! Ώστε αυτό είναι το δυναμικό τερέν; Έλα Φωκά στον τόπο σου στην πλάκα σου!


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2011)

Αμάν, τον ξεζουμίσατε τον κακομοίρη τον Φωκά... Α, μάλιστα: «έκθλιψη = εξαγωγή, αφαίρεση χυμού με συμπίεση».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2011)

Εϊπα να ψάξω και τίποτε στοιχεία για τη *σύνθλιψη* της πλάκας, και μπρρρρ... δίνει άγριους σεισμούς, ευτυχώς αραιά και πού.


----------



## Themis (Apr 7, 2011)

Marinos said:


> τώρα πια δυσκολεύομαι κάπως να γράψω σε «σοβαρό» ύφος στα ελληνικά.


Εκ πείρας θα έλεγα ότι μάλλον είτε το θέμα σου δεν σε ενδιαφέρει αρκετά είτε δεν έχεις δώσει στον εαυτό σου τον χρόνο να ζεσταθεί αρκετά μαζί του.



drsiebenmal said:


> Ζόρικο πράγμα ο γήινος φλοιός. Δύσκολες και οι πλάκες του, τεκτονικές και όχι μόνο :inno:.


Ρισπέκτ για τη ρελάνς, Ντοκτέρ. Τι θέλω και μπλέκω με επιστήμονες; Είναι σαν να διεγείρω τεκτονικές πλάκες...


----------



## pidyo (Apr 8, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως δεν αποφεύγω συνειδητά την έκθλιψη στα σοβαρά κείμενα. Δεν θεωρώ την έκθλιψη σημάδι προφορικότητας (ή, ακόμη χειρότερα, έλλειψης σοβαρότητας), αλλά επιλογή ρυθμού. Έχω μάλιστα την αίσθηση πως, όσο περνούν τα χρόνια, μάλλον περισσότερη έκθλιψη χρησιμοποιώ, παρά λιγότερη.


----------



## unique (Jan 23, 2014)

nickel said:


> Σε δοκίμιο αποφεύγω κάθε έκθλιψη και αφαίρεση του προφορικού λόγου, εκτός από το *γι’ αυτό*. Λίγο να χαλαρώσει το ύφος, αρχίζουν τα *σ’* και τα _*απ’*_. Βεβαίως, ισχύουν οι λόγιες εκθλίψεις, π.χ. _καθ’ όλα_.



Ποιες εκθλίψεις θα θεωρούσατε λόγιες εκτός από το "καθ’ όλα";


----------



## bernardina (Jan 23, 2014)

unique said:


> Ποιες εκθλίψεις θα θεωρούσατε λόγιες εκτός από το "καθ’ όλα";



Αφ' εαυτού
Αφ' ης (στιγμής)
Καθ' υπόδειξιν
Εφ' όπλου λόγχη
Εφ' όρου ζωής
Υφ' όρον (παραγραφής)


----------



## unique (Jan 23, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, bernardina!


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2014)

...
αντ' αυτού (εναντιωματικό), αντ' αυτού / αυτής (του προσώπου)
άλλα αντ' άλλων
αφ' ενός / αφ' ετέρου (αν δεν γραφτούν μονοκόμματα: αφενός / αφετέρου)
αφ' υψηλού
εφ' όλης (της ύλης)
καθ' ολοκληρία(ν)
καθ' εκάστη
καθ' έκαστον (δεν εννοώ τα καθέκαστα)
καθ' έξη (καθ' έξιν)
κατ' αγνώστου / κατ' αγνώστων
κατ' ανάγκη(ν)
κατ' αναγκαιότητα
κατ' αναπότρεπτην ανάγκη, κατ' αναπότρεπτο λόγο
κατ' αναπόδραστη ανάγκη (αναγκαιότητα, συνέπεια, νομοτέλεια)
κατ' αναπόφευκτη συνέπεια
κατ' αναλογία(ν)
κατ' αρχήν, κατ' αρχάς (αν δεν γραφτεί μονοκόμματο το καταρχήν)
κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο, κατ' άλλον τρόπο
κατ' ουδένα τρόπο
κατ' ουδέν
κατ' αυτήν την άποψη
κατ' άλλη (άποψη, εκδοχή)
κατ' αυτόν / αυτήν / αυτούς (τον αναφερόμενο / την παρατιθέμενη)
κατ' άλλους
κατ' αίσθηση
κατ' αντίληψη
κατ' άνθρωπον
κατ' άτομο
κατ' αιτίαν
κατ' αίτηση
κατ' απαίτηση
κατ' αναίρεση
κατ' αντιμωλίαν
κατ' αντιδιαστολή(ν)
κατ' αντίθεση (κατ' αντίθεσιν)
κατ' αντίφαση
κατ' αντικείμενο
κατ' αντιστοιχία
κατ' αντονομασία(ν)
κατ' ακολουθίαν
κατ' ανέμου
κατ' αυτού / αυτής / αυτών (εναντίον)
κατ' άξονα
κατ' αποκλειστικότητα
κατ' αποκοπή(ν)
κατ' άρθρο
κατ' έγκλισιν
κατ' εξέλιξη
κατ' εικόνα
κατ' εξουσιοδότηση
κατ' ευφημισμό
κατ' αξίαν
κατ' απομίμηση
κατ' αντανάκλαση
κατ' αντιπαράσταση
κατ' απονομήν
κατ' αποστάσεις
κατ' αρχαιότητα
κατ' έθιμο
κατ' έκταση
κατ' επέκταση
κατ' εκλογή
κατ' επιλογή
κατ' εντολήν
κατ' εκτίμηση
κατ' ελάχιστον
κατ' εμέ
καθ' ημάς
κατ' εναλλαγή
κατ' επάγγελμα
κατ' επίδραση
κατ' επίκληση
κατ' επίφαση
κατ' ευκολία
κατ' ευχήν
κατ' ευτυχίαν
κατ' εφαρμογή
κατ' εξαίρεση
κατ' εξοχήν (αν δεν γραφτεί μονοκόμματο: κατεξοχήν)
κατ' ιδανικά μέρη
κατ' ισομοιρία
κατ' όγκον
κατ' οίκον
κατ' όροφον
κατ' επαγωγή
κατ' επανάληψη
κατ' εξακολούθηση
κατ' έτος
κατ' ιδίαν
κατ' όνομα
καθ' οδόν
καθ' ομοίωση
κατ' ουσίαν
κατ' ολίγον / ολίγον κατ' ολίγον
κατ' όψιν
καθ' ύλη(ν)
καθ' υπαγόρευση
υπ' αριθμόν
υπ' ατμόν
υπ' αυτήν (την έννοια)
υπ' αυτόν / αυτήν (τον αξιωματικό / την προϊσταμένη)
υπ' αυτού / αυτής / άλλων
υπ' ευθύνη


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2014)

...
μετ' αποδοχών
μετ' εμποδίων
μετ' επαίνων
μετ' επιστροφής
μετ' επιτάσεως
μετ' ευτελείας
μετ' ευλαβείας
μεθ' ημών / μεθ' υμών
δι' ασήμαντον αφορμήν
αμ' έπος αμ' έργον



Themis said:


> ... Θα έλεγα μόνο πως ούτε τα λόγια κείμενα είναι απρόσβλητα από τη χασμωδία, άρα ποτέ μη λες ποτέ.


----------



## unique (Jan 24, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ Daeman, αλλά αρχίζω να αναρωτιέμαι: Αν θεωρήσω όλα αυτά εξαιρέσεις από τον κανόνα, μήπως τον καταργώ;


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2014)

...
Τότε, αν κάποιος καταργεί τον κανόνα, δεν είσαι εσύ ή εγώ, αλλά η χρήση. 
Όλα αυτά κάπου τα έχουμε διαβάσει ή τα έχουμε γράψει σε λόγϊα κείμενα, καθιερωμένα έτσι με την έκθλιψη, και μερικά από αυτά και σε μη λόγϊα, ακόμη και στα πιο απλά. Βέβαια, τα περισσότερα είναι στάνταρ φράσεις, απολιθωμένες, αλλά δες το _κατά _με τα φωνήεντα, ιδίως με το άλφα, και μάλιστα εκεί που παρεμβάλλεται επίθετο. Δεν μας πάει το *-αα-*, ούτε καν οπτικά, ούτε κατά διάνοια. Σε συγκεκριμένες, συχνές φράσεις πάντως, μου φαίνεται πως φιρί φιρί το πάει να ενωθεί, κατακεί πορεύεται.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 24, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Τότε, αν κάποιος καταργεί τον κανόνα, δεν είσαι εσύ ή εγώ, αλλά η χρήση.
> 
> Δεν μας πάει το *-αα-*, ούτε καν οπτικά, ούτε κατά διάνοια. Σε συγκεκριμένες, συχνές φράσεις πάντως, μου φαίνεται πως φιρί φιρί το πάει να ενωθεί, κατακεί πορεύεται.



Και πού να δεις πώς δεν μου πάει εκείνο το ιιι, που είναι σαν ν' ακούω τη Ζουμπουλία να αναφωνεί περίτρομη.
Ζω για τη μέρα που κάποιος θα αποφασίσει να σουλουπώσει με ΚΑΠΟΙΟ τρόπο αυτή τη λέξη.


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2014)

...
Κουλουράκια ΟΟΟ Τριβιδάκια ΙΙΙ για τον πρωινό σου καφέ: *Αντιιικός, αντι-ιικός, αντιικός ή αντιπώς τελικά;
*
Καλή όρεξη. :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Jan 24, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Κουλουράκια ΟΟΟ Τριβιδάκια ΙΙΙ για τον πρωινό σου καφέ: *Αντιιικός, αντι-ιικός, αντιικός ή αντιπώς τελικά;
> *
> Καλή όρεξη. :laugh:


Καλέ ναι, το ξέρω. Απλώς συνεχίζω να τα βλέπω τριπλά και κάτι μου 'ρχεται.


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2014)

...
Ορίστε και ξαπλωτά. Ξ Ξ Ξ. 
Αυτά σου φαίνονται καλύτερα ή να εχάσουμε το κεφαλαίο ξ, να το εορίσουμε απ' το αλφάβητο; :s


----------



## bernardina (Jan 24, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Ορίστε και ξαπλωτά. Ξ Ξ Ξ.
> Αυτά σου φαίνονται καλύτερα ή να εχάσουμε το κεφαλαίο ξ, να το εορίσουμε απ' το αλφάβητο; :s


ά σου. :twit:


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2014)

...
:lol::lol: Άκσια, Μπέρνι, άκσια!


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2014)

Ας συνδυάσουμε τη λογική της συζήτησης που γίνεται εδώ με εκείνη που γίνεται στο νήμα για τους _Παραολυμπιακούς_ και την _αποενοχοποίηση_:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14417&p=210121#post210121

Ο προβληματισμός που κατατέθηκε στο #1 δεν θεώρησα ποτέ ότι αφορά γνωστές εκφράσεις, είτε θεωρούνται λόγιες είτε όχι. Αυτά είναι ζητήματα που έχουν λυθεί. Εκεί που υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση και προβληματισμός είναι κατά πόσο σε λόγια κείμενα θα διαλέξουμε από τις παρακάτω περιπτώσεις τον τύπο με έκκρουση (έκθλιψη ή αφαίρεση) ή τον τύπο χωρίς έκκρουση:



μου είπε | μου 'πε
σου το έδωσε | σ' το έδωσε (ή και «στο 'δωσε»)
το όνομα | τ' όνομα
μου άρεσε | μ' άρεσεκτό

Σε λόγιο γραπτό, όπως είπα, διαλέγω από την πρώτη στήλη.


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Ο προβληματισμός που κατατέθηκε στο #1 δεν θεώρησα ποτέ ότι αφορά γνωστές εκφράσεις, είτε θεωρούνται λόγιες είτε όχι. Αυτά είναι ζητήματα που έχουν λυθεί.
> ...



Ασφαλώς, συμφωνώ για τον προβληματισμό του #1. Μόνο που ο unique ρώτησε στη συνέχεια αυτό:



unique said:


> Ποιες εκθλίψεις θα θεωρούσατε λόγιες εκτός από το "καθ’ όλα";



και σε αυτό απάντησα —όπως και η Μπέρνη, πιστεύω. :)



nickel said:


> ...
> Εκεί που υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση και προβληματισμός είναι κατά πόσο σε λόγια κείμενα θα διαλέξουμε από τις παρακάτω περιπτώσεις τον τύπο με έκκρουση (έκθλιψη ή αφαίρεση) ή τον τύπο χωρίς έκκρουση:
> ...
> Σε λόγιο γραπτό, όπως είπα, διαλέγω από την πρώτη στήλη.


Για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που αναφέρεις, δεν προβληματίζομαι και πολύ. Διαλέγω κι εγώ τα ατόφια από την πρώτη στήλη κι έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο. Όταν με το καλό απενοχοποιηθεί το απλούστερο, πιο φυσιολογικό ύφος και απελευθερωθεί η ροή του λόγου και στα «επίσημα» γραπτά —και ξεψαρώσουν και οι εκάστοτε επιμελητές— τότε θα λυθούν και αυτά τα θέματα και θ' ανασάνουμε λιγάκι ώστε να αφιερώνουμε περισσότερο χρόνο και φαιά ουσία στην ουσία και λιγότερο στις συμβάσεις που, όσο να 'ναι, μερικές φορές και σε ορισμένα σημεία γίνονται περιοριστικές. Συνήθως είναι και το κοινό έτσι μαθημένο, βλέπεις, σε τέτοια κείμενα να περιμένει σένιο κουστούμι και άψογη, σφιχτοδεμένη γραβάτα, και συχνά να κρίνει κυρίως αυτά τα εξωτερικά —και από αυτά, το ένδον και το όλον. Style. That's what people remember.

Παρένθεση, για την επιμέλεια: στον υποτιτλισμό ιδίως, όπου οι κανόνες ύφους και στυλ είναι ως επί το πλείστον φλου, επιπλέον είναι και σπάνιο να ξέρεις πώς είναι ασφαλές να πορευτείς, γιατί ναι μεν σε καθοδηγεί το ίδιο το κείμενο, το ύφος και οι εκφράσεις του, αλλά και ο ήχος, η εικόνα, η σκηνή, το περιεχόμενο και το είδος του οπτικοακουστικού υλικού και το θέμα του —όλα αυτά που εφόσον τα αντιλαμβάνεσαι, είσαι υποχρεωμένος να τα ακολουθείς— όμως δεν ξέρεις σε τι επιμελητή θα πέσεις και αν θα καταλάβει ή θα δεχτεί τις όποιες μελετημένες, _συνειδητές _επιλογές σου ή θα τα σαρώσει όλα σαν οδοστρωτήρας για την ευκολία του και τη δική του ασφάλεια, βασισμένος σε ξερούς γραμματικούς κανόνες, συχνά γενικευτικούς και αποκομμένους από το συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο, και κραδαίνοντας τη σφύρα της ισοπέδωσης (αμάν αυτή η με το στανιό ομοιομορφία της κοπιπάστας, λες κι επειδή έγραψες κάτι μια φορά πρέπει να είναι παντού το ίδιο, σαν να έφτιαξες καλούπι και δεν επιτρέπεται η παρέκκλιση ενώ στο πρωτότυπο υπάρχει· ακόμη και τα χαϊδευτικά στα ονόματα μπορεί να μην αποδοθούν, να «ευπρεπιστούν» χωρίς λόγο). Δεν θέλει μόνο αρετή, θέλει και τόλμη, θέλει κι ευελιξία, θέλει και κατανόηση και συνεννόηση και συναίνεση και καλή θέληση από όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους στην πορεία του έργου. Αφήνω όμως τον πόνο μου κατά μέρος, είναι μια παράμετρος κι αυτή για την οποία θα κλαυτώ άλλη φορά. 

Αναφέρομαι στη μετάφραση τώρα βέβαια και όχι στην εξαρχής συγγραφή, αλλά δεν είναι άσχετο με το θέμα της επισημότητας στο ύφος: πριν από λίγο τελείωσα την επιμέλεια του κινηματογραφικού υποτιτλισμού γνωστής αμερικάνικης κωμωδίας, με ύφος γενικά πολύ χαλαρό όπου κυριαρχούσε η καθομιλουμένη και συχνά-πυκνά η σλανγκιά, η λεξιπλασία και οι παλαβές παραλλαγές στην έκφραση και τη σύνταξη. Ενώ ο υποτιτλιστής τα κατάφερνε μια χαρά στο χαμηλότερο ρέτζιστερ (έως και το παράκανε, ευτυχώς όχι συχνά), πολλές φορές παρασυρόταν στην ίδια χαλαρότητα και στα σημεία που αυτό ξαφνικά ανέβαινε εκ των πραγμάτων. Το τι «σα» άλλαξα σε «σαν» και γενικά τι παλινορθώσεις ύφους έκανα δεν λέγεται. Τα άφησα απείραχτα εκεί που χρειάζονταν, εκεί που εξυπηρετούσαν τη φυσικότητα της απόδοσης κι εντέλει την ίδια την ταινία και τον θεατή.

Από την άλλη, σε ντοκιμαντέρ έχω βρει συχνά λογιοσύνες που δεν δικαιολογούνταν από το πρωτότυπο και το ύφος του —αφού στα σύγχρονα ντοκιμαντέρ τουλάχιστον, οι αγγλόφωνοι έχουν χαλαρώσει αρκετά, επιδιώκοντας να προσελκύσουν και να κρατήσουν το ενδιαφέρον των θεατών και με τη φυσικότητα του λόγου— μόνο και μόνο επειδή ο υποτιτλιστής θεώρησε ότι στο ντοκιμαντέρ πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να φοράει τα καλά του και να γράφει σαν από καθέδρας, αγνοώντας τα ολοφάνερα σημάδια που του έδινε το ίδιο το υλικό, σαν να τον τραβούσε απ' το πόδι: «Χαλάρωσε, λύσε τη γραβάτα σου, να το ευχαριστηθείς κι εσύ κι επομένως και ο θεατής». Τι αχρείαστους λογιοτατισμούς έχω διορθώσει, πάλι δεν λέγεται. Κεκτημένη ταχύτητα από τα παλιότερα δείγματα, συνήθεια λόγω της σχετικής ακαμψίας τέτοιων κειμένων στα ελληνικά και απροθυμία να ξεφύγεις από την ασφάλεια της πεπατημένης (και μερικές φορές, η αντίληψη ότι τα ράσα κάνουν τον παπά, που φτάνει μέχρι και τον σουσουδισμό). 

Νου και γνώση και μέτρον άριστον θέλει κι εδώ, όπως στα περισσότερα πράγματα, μάτια ανοιχτά να δεις πού πρέπει να το πας και πού σε πάει το έργο που έχεις μπροστά σου είτε προς συγγραφή είτε προς μετάφραση και μυαλό ανοιχτό ώστε να τολμήσεις να το σφίξεις ή να το χαλαρώσεις, όπου και όπως χρειάζεται, πάντα έχοντας κατά νου τον σκοπό του κειμένου και τον τελικό αποδέκτη του.

Σε Κ.Σ. αυτά και κατά Μ.Ο., γιατί έχω δει και σε παιδικό παραμύθι κάτι σχήματα υπερβατά με αρχαιοπρεπείς μετοχές, που πήγα να πνιγώ. Αφού το πρωτότυπο είναι απλούστατο, αντί να βρεις κάτι απλό που θα αποδώσει και το νόημα και το ύφος, τι θες και το περιπλέκεις, γιατί το κάνεις σαν τυπικά κορδωμένο φιλοσοφικό δοκίμιο, ακαταλαβίστικο και τελικά απογοητευτικό για τους αποδέκτες του; Κρίμα, τα καημένα τα παιδάκια.


----------



## unique (Jan 25, 2014)

Πολύ ωραίο κείμενο. Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Ο κατάλογος με τις λόγιες εκθλίψεις πολύ χρήσιμος και για άλλες χρήσεις. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> σου το έδωσε | σ' το έδωσε (ή και «στο 'δωσε»)
> μου ανέφερε | μ' ανέφερε



Το πρώτο δεν παρουσιάζει μια αντίφαση; αν "σ' το έδωσε" γιατί όχι "σ' το 'δωσε"; Η αλλαγή τόνου και μόνο το δικιολογεί;
Στο δεύτερο, αυτό το "μ' ανέφερε" μου φαίνεται πολύ τραβηγμένο. Εδώ "με" να είναι, πάλι συνήθως λέμε "με ανέφερε" (μιλάω για το συγκεκριμένο ρήμα)· πόσο μάλλον αν είναι "μου".


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2014)

ΟΚ, το έκανα «μ' άρεσε», που είναι και πολύ συνηθισμένο.

https://www.google.gr/search?q=""μ'"+άρεσε"

(Α, να διορθώσω και το πρώτο; Δεν το χρησιμοποιώ αυτό το «στο», οπότε αμαύρωσα όλο το παράδειγμα.  )


----------

